

Ask HN: Best mac for iOS development/web design? - jemacniddle

Currently have only used windows, switching to OSX for iOS development primarily, plus front end work. 
Budget is around $2400 (AUD).
Portability isn&#x27;t a big issue so I&#x27;m not constrained to a macbook. 
Thanks.
======
snickmy
Get a used iMac. (possibly 27inches).

For IOS dev you are looking to: \- fast enough processor(s) for the compile
phase (can take ages) \- a decent graphic card/ram for getting your design
tool of choice to work smooth (Photoshop is a good choice but not mandatory)
\- a screen as big as possible. At least for me when programming something
graphic I like to have code on one side and final result on another.

If you don't have "laptop" as a mandatory feature, desktop solutions usually
offer more "brutal" performances at the same price point. Imac is a bit of
crossover giving the hardware involved is almost the same used in laptops.

~~~
jemacniddle
Thanks, any ideas for reliable used iMacs? There were none on the refurbished
page on the Apple Store, hesitant to trust ebay.

~~~
LarryMade2
Friends have used PowerOn for refurbished Macs and MacBooks for quite a while,
they sell through eBay but offer warranties to what they sell

[http://stores.ebay.com/PowerON-Deals](http://stores.ebay.com/PowerON-Deals)

------
chrisBob
The mac mini is a decent computer that people often overlook. You would need a
new keyboard, but you can use the same monitor and mouse that you have been
using for your windows computer. Keep an eye out in the refurbished store, but
they sell new starting at $620 (AUD). If money is no object get a MBP or iMac,
but if it is your own money I would start with the Mac Mini and see what you
think.

